# Legion of the Damned



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

With the upcoming Legion of the Damned models, which look amazing, im considering including a squad of them in my Blood Angels army when I purchase it. However I read somewhere that the damned legionnaires are not worth it.

Can Legion of the Damned marines be included in regular marine armies?, and if so are they worth the points it takes to field them?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would say can definaely be fielded in any marine army, they are an elite choice after all! You wouldn't see a Terminator entry in the codex and an army can't take it would you?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think you'll be able to include them in your Blood Angel army, as they are not a listed choice in your codex. A marine army from codex space marines may take them, because they are listed in the codex.

I've used them before, and they are an interesting addition; but most do not take them because their cost, forced deployment, and non scoring status blindside what advantages they do have. (Things like their armour save also being invulnerable and having slow and purposeful/relentless.)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

darkreever said:


> (Things like their armour save also being invulnerable and having slow and purposeful/relentless.)


It's not ALSO invulnerable, it IS invulnerable.
Your LotD squad is FUCKED if you come up against Grey Knights, all those invul-ignoring Heavy Flamers will molest them.

They're quite a powerful unit, but they're also expensive as fuck.
The Slow and Purposeful makes them an AMAZING platform for a Multi Melta, but that's their best use really.
You get some decent long-range shooting on the move, you get that anti-vehicle monster ON THE MOVE (suddenly 12" is up to 18"!), and you get an accurate Deep Strike which can get them in exactly the spot you want them.

They're great against armies with good AP guns, but fall easily to massed firepower (against anything above AP3, they're just normal Marines).

I'd say to use them well, get a small squad with that oh-so-expensive Multi Melta, Deep Strike them in front of the enemy, well within range of their vehicles, but in a good position to avoid a lot of fire, and blow things up.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Simple rule for lotd: look, but do not touch.

They aren' a good heavy weapons mount. A squad of 5 with a gun costs more that any tank apart from a land raider, or roughly as much as 4 attack bikes with meltas. They are slow when a good multi-melta mount would be fast.

Complete and utter trash. They have no use and no place in a serious army. Nice figures though, well suited for display cases.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Someguy said:


> Simple rule for lotd: look, but do not touch.
> 
> They aren' a good heavy weapons mount. A squad of 5 with a gun costs more that any tank apart from a land raider, or roughly as much as 4 attack bikes with meltas. They are slow when a good multi-melta mount would be fast.
> 
> Complete and utter trash. They have no use and no place in a serious army. Nice figures though, well suited for display cases.


...
Oh yeah, Attack Bikes.
Point taken


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the well suited for display cases comment. I know many units in Codexes sound like awesome additions, but if you're in it to win especially in lower point total games avoid avoid avoid. However if you just like having fun, a good story to tell, and like experimenting try try try. I say get a squad and see what luck you have with them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh, I'd just use them for display, fully pumped there passing the 300pts mark easily, meaning your going into apocashit territory, but then the price makes them daunting to buy in large numbers to even be worthwhile there as well.

as display I like em, and when gifts for geeks stocks them I will buy them and paint them with snazzy green flames, but never use them in game unless its a scenario I create where points are not a problem due to the storyline selected units.


----------

